# Review: Glock trigger systems



## Dirty Dog (Jan 16, 2015)

We've accumulated a few Glocks recently. A G42 for my daughter, a G27 for Sue's son, a G26 for my Sue, a Dark Earth G26 for me, a G17 for me, and a G41 for the bedside gun.
I'm a tinkerer, and "stock sucks" pretty well sums up my attitude towards most things. One of the nice things about Glock is the ready availability of aftermarket parts.

I ordered the Ghost trigger kit for the G41. This kit costs about $70. It replaces all the springs and includes a trigger connector which must be hand-filed to fit. Installation took about an hour, most of which was spent with a dremel tweaking the connector. Tweak. Assemble. Test. Diassemble. Repeat.
The results are very nice. Take up is drastically reduced, though there is still some. Trigger pull is decreased to about 2.5lbs. Reset is short and crisp.
An good system, but I would not recommend it for a carry pistol. And, if you goof on the connector filing, you're just out of luck. You'll have to live with it, or buy another and start filing again.
Score: B+

I ordered the GlockStore.Com Pyramid trigger system for the G26. This kit costs $250. It includes a new trigger assembly (the user can pick the color of the trigger and trigger safety), all the springs, a skeltonized striker and a new striker safety. It includes striker springs for 2, 4 or 6 lb pulls.
Installation took about 10 minutes
The new trigger has two setscrews in place that allow the user to customize takeup and reset. It comes preset and the screws have blue locktite, so it must be heated (with a lighter or similar) prior to adjustment.
I choose the 4 lb spring for this carry gun. Without adjustment, the take up is pretty much zero; by the time you compress the trigger safety, you're there. The trigger is extremely crisp, and the reset is both crisp and short. It feels like a high end 1911 trigger job.
Given the choice of striker springs, and adjustability, this is the perfect trigger for a carry gun OR a range toy.
Score: A+

The versatility, ease of adjustment and ease of installation for the Pyramid, combined with the choice of trigger pull make this the easy winner.

I've already ordered one for the G17, and I expect I'll order one for the G41 too.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks for reminding me of this thread DD.  Personally, I like the standard Glock trigger.  However, if we can get together some time I would love to feel how the Pyramid trigger works.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 29, 2015)

I think if you like the factory Glock trigger, you're likely to be in a minority group. While the Glock trigger is solid and workable, it's widely viewed as one area in which Glocks can be improved.
What other Glock triggers have you had the chance to try?


----------



## Tames D (Oct 30, 2015)

I agree with Brian. Why fix something that isn't broken. Buy another brand if Glock doesn't live up to your expectations.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 31, 2015)

Tames D said:


> I agree with Brian. Why fix something that isn't broken. Buy another brand if Glock doesn't live up to your expectations.



So you think stock of ANYTHING is perfect? I disagree. Factory items (doesn't matter if we're talking guns or cars or pretty much anything) are the result of a ton of compromises. And as such, they can always be made better.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 31, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> So you think stock of ANYTHING is perfect? I disagree. Factory items (doesn't matter if we're talking guns or cars or pretty much anything) are the result of a ton of compromises. And as such, they can always be made better.


Yes, everything can be made better, but it doesn't mean there there is anything wrong with it.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 31, 2015)

Tames D said:


> Yes, everything can be made better, but it doesn't mean there there is anything wrong with it.



Well... if something can be improved, then that, by definition, means it's imperfect. Which, by definition, means there's something wrong with it.

Now, what constitutes "perfect" may well vary from person to person, since in this context it's a heavily subjective designation. 

But yes, if something can be improved, it absolutely does mean that there's something wrong with it.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 1, 2015)

I think from my perspective I started learning how to shoot a handgun on a Glock 17.  During that period I worked with some revolvers and 1911's.  The Glock trigger and grip felt right for me so I have been very happy shooting Glock's ever since.  I would be interested in trying a Pyramid Trigger to get a different perspective.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 1, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I think from my perspective I started learning how to shoot a handgun on a Glock 17.  During that period I worked with some revolvers and 1911's.  The Glock trigger and grip felt right for me so I have been very happy shooting Glock's ever since.  I would be interested in trying a Pyramid Trigger to get a different perspective.



Next time you're in Colorado, swing by. We will hit the range. You can try the Pyramid in a bunch of different configurations. Once you do, I predict you'll be changing your own. 

The grip angle on the Glock is another area of contention. Some people love it. Some people hate it. For those who hate it, Lone Wolf makes the Timberwolf frame (Gen 3-style) which has a grip angle closer to the 1911. Personally, I'm happy with the stock grip angle, with the smallest backstrap (the Gen 4 has 3 different backstraps to adjust the grip size).


----------



## Rmada (Nov 1, 2015)

I've had several Glocks that I upgraded the trigger system in some way or another. After shooting IDPA (amateur competitive competition) for a couple of years with my stock G26 I returned all my others back to their original condition.  Stock Glock  triggers may not be "perfect" but they are consistent, and learning to shoot one means you can shoot them all consistently.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 1, 2015)

Rmada said:


> I've had several Glocks that I upgraded the trigger system in some way or another. After shooting IDPA (amateur competitive competition) for a couple of years with my stock G26 I returned all my others back to their original condition.  Stock Glock  triggers may not be "perfect" but they are consistent, and learning to shoot one means you can shoot them all consistently.



True enough, but since every Glock I own (2 26's, a 27, a 19, a 17, a 42 and a 41)  has the same aftermarket trigger system, and the same aftermarket sights, I CAN shoot them all consistently. I do agree that consistency is important, though, so either all stock or all modified is an excellent idea.


----------



## GiYu - Todd (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm always reluctant to change out factory hardware if it's working okay.  There is so much individuality to shooting that an amazing mod that improves function for one person, may be worse for another.  Even differences like whether it's a carry gun or range gun will make a big difference.


----------

